

Lenovo reveals new Moto watch in its full glory, before official reveal - rockylee
http://www.lenovo.com/images/homepage-banners/lenovo-launch-y-gaming.png

======
rockylee
Full URL:
[http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/ifa/2015/#!products?0=2](http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/ifa/2015/#!products?0=2)

